

Show HN: HoverReader, Read an article simply by hovering over a link - bashevis
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hoverreader/bgchppjofckmmlfpegeinpegcjmejnlk

======
joshstrange
Pretty cool extension but I'm having issues scrolling back up the article
after scrolling all the way to the bottom. Also it appears that I can't see
the bottom of the article (Gets cut off by the bottom of page). Other than
that it looks really neat and works similar to HoverZoom which I also use.

~~~
bashevis
Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate it! Is the problem happening when
using the up and down arrow keys, your laptop's trackpad, or your mouse's
middle scroll wheel?

~~~
joshstrange
When I use my scroll wheel (more specifically my magic mouse "scroll").

